# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Off topic whatever

## ringtail

Mmmm, have a beer and do nothing about it. It's just not a issue.

----------


## ajm

> Mmmm, have a beer and do nothing about it. It's just not a issue.

  Had two actually. It didn't make it go away.

----------


## ringtail

Didn't think so. The beer is to hopefully make you see sense. Leave it alone  :Wink:

----------


## ajm

> Didn't think so. The beer is to hopefully make you see sense. Leave it alone

   Problem solved. Remember to check that you pick up the real white and not the slightly off white which was bought for the front fence.

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha. Gold. Too many whites mate. Not enough beers

----------


## sol381

whites... thought he switched from beer to wine for a second.

----------


## ringtail

Not entirely out of the question  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

indeed.. just maybe not for breakfast.

----------


## ringtail

Agree. Beer with a coffee chaser for brekky  :Wink:

----------


## sol381

ill remember that when you come out to site.

----------


## ajm

beer, always on the onions, brekky, lunch, or dinner.

----------


## Marc

> Problem solved. Remember to check that you pick up the real white and not the slightly off white which was bought for the front fence.

  As long as you don't use _spud_ white all good  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> ill remember that when you come out to site.

  3 fingers of beer and a double shot. Good to go  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

i`ll have to find out what 3 fingers means but... ok

----------


## ringtail

Not really applicable to beer come to think of it. It's an old school measure for spirits. I can't do spirits and guarantee the welds  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

thought as much.. no drinking on site anyway..unlike mostly all of the highrise commercial sites where you almost have to fail a breath test to work.

----------


## ringtail

What about the concreters ? They're on the piss before the truck turns up :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Concretors..They`re a different breed altogether...I played golf at indooroopilly on sunday with some member mates. They are starting to sell beer at 7 now. Not sure if its a new law or just something the club does...I can see some old timers not making 9 holes.

----------


## ringtail

The coppers will have a field day.

----------


## sol381

no doubt..we have one designated driver so 3 of us can have a few..most blokes arent so lucky,

----------


## ringtail

Airtasker. Driver needed to deliver 4 drunk golfers home.  :Biggrin:

----------

